# securing bsnl  wi fi connection



## andy_65_in (Aug 4, 2013)

im using a bsnl bbnd connection in wi fi mode.my neighbour who stays on the top floor telle me that he frequently gets my wi fi signals.how do i  secure my wi fi connection im using a siemens sl2-141 modem


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

Your Wi-Fi network signals will ofcourse be received because your neighbour is within the range of your router. Nothing to panic. But you do need to create a password for your wifi network so that only those who know the password, are able to use your network. If you don't create a password then your network is 'open' & can be used by literally anyone who receives your signal. So, make sure you have a password for your network & a strong one like a combination of letters,numbers & symbols.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 4, 2013)

i have a pasword fior my wifi which is programmed-its a key for the wi fi secuirty-does it mean that my neighbour cant use my connection even if he gets its signal.also what if i use the modem in the direct mode with a rj 15 cable


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

If you have a password then its a guarantee that nobody , that even includes you, will be able to access your wifi network unless they know the password. If you use modem directly via cable then your connection is no longer wireless hence there will be no signal. A signal is only broadcasted in case of Wireless connection (Wi-Fi = Wireless Fidelity). Connecting modem directly will be called a Wired Connection. Wired Connection is safer than Wireless but if you have a mobile/tablet with Wi-Fi capability then use Wireless (wifi) so that you can use distribute your single internet connection across devices that you own.

If you have a password then its a guarantee that nobody , that even includes you, will be able to access your wifi network unless they know the password. If you use modem directly via cable then your connection is no longer wireless hence there will be no signal. A signal is only broadcasted in case of Wireless connection (Wi-Fi = Wireless Fidelity). Connecting modem directly will be called a Wired Connection. Wired Connection is safer than Wireless but if you have a mobile/tablet with Wi-Fi capability then use Wireless (wifi) so that you can use distribute your single internet connection across devices that you own.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 4, 2013)

hi terminator how do i recheck that my password is encrypted or working


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

Delete the network from your PC & add it again. If you're not able to do that tell us which operating system you're using.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Delete the network from your PC & add it again. If you're not able to do that tell us which operating system you're using.


  i couldnt get you-by the way im on bsnl bbnd and using win 8.even on a rj 15 cable the wireless symbol is on-even removing the tick mark on CONNRECT AUTOMATICAALLY restores the tick again whereas the broadband symbol asks for connect

logged into my dsl router-checked all entries-till came to password where i was prompted for old password and a new one if change required-didnt fill in the details but does this mean im on a password

logged in my dsl router-went to the wireless properties where found that network authentication is OPEN but i have a code for NETWORK KEY 1-it also shown only 1 network key-does this mean im secure


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2013)

there is a modem/router password which is needed for changing settings & there is a wifi password needed to connect to wifi,both are different things.you can set wifi password in wifi settings of modem/router.there are various types of password protection to choose from & for best possible security select wpa2.select wpa1 only if you have some mobile device which has issues connecting through wpa2(some cheap mobiles/tablets have this issue).wep is the weakest & not recommended.



> If you use modem directly via cable then your connection is no longer wireless hence there will be no signal


not correct.wifi works separately from wired lan & to disable wifi you have to either disable it from settings or by pressing wifi on/off switch(if your modem/router has one).


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 5, 2013)

in the wireless properties of the dsl router in SECURITY should i change network authentication fron OPEN as of now to WPA2.also my wireless MAC filter is disabled.also i am having only one network key which has a code should i add more network keys with codes.how should i go bt it

how should i do up the mac restrict mode-enable it and what add to add in mac filter-will this secure my wi fi


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> in the wireless properties of the dsl router in SECURITY should i change network authentication fron OPEN as of now to WPA2.


About that, yes change it to WPA2 since that's the safest right now.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 10, 2013)

will using a mac filter furhter secure my pc-also my mac address varies with whats in the device info in the dsl router and what phsical adress in noted in the computer COMMand PROMPT in win 8

if i aply wpa 2 only i also get two more filelds added automatically which is WPA encryption AES and WES encyrption disabled -these get added automatically-is this ok-should i save it or not


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2013)

Using wpa2 is secure in normal cases . Just make sure you didnt type easily guessable password
If you want you Can disable WiFi SSID broadcast, so he will not be able to see your SSID


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 10, 2013)

when i change to wpa 2 is  asks me for radius server ip-whats that.also what to use in WPA  encryption-AES and disbled or what.but main entry is radius server ip-where to find it.also where is wireless ssid password


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> when i change to wpa 2 is  asks me for radius server ip-whats that.also what to use in WPA  encryption-AES and disbled or what.but main entry is radius server ip-where to find it.also where is wireless ssid password





WPA2 Enterprise  Require - Radius [You need serverOS]

Click WPA2 Personal , if personal is not there click WPA 


Spoiler



*s23.postimg.org/cw2tirx9n/Untitled.png




YOu wpa2 configuration page will look like this


Spoiler



*s8.postimg.org/4m2votflh/Wpa.png


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 11, 2013)

i dnt have wpa pesr but have wpa-should i click that.also what should i write in wpa encryption and wep encryption-i have choices between tkp,aes and tkpplus aes and dosabled or enabled.what i mean is that what should i write in wpa encryption and wep encryption.also in wireless basic i have enabled wireless mode-if i disable it will i be abe to work only in  the rj 15 lan mode

hi rajesh 345 can u pm me ur tele number i can get this thing sorted out on the tlele with my laptop open

i have options like wpa 2 and wpa also with me-in wpa 2 iget wpa2 apreauthentication disabled, wpa encryption as AES and wep encryption as DISABLED-is thi setting ok


----------

